# Lecteur vidéo HTML 5 et Safari 5 : problème...



## Neum (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

j'ai opté pour inscrire mon post dans ce sous-forum "développement web", en espérant ne pas avoir commis d'impair.
Ce post donc pour demander sinon de l'aide, du moins vos avis, en espérant là aussi, que dans le lot des lecteurs-lectrices, il s'en trouve un-une qui sache de quoi il s'agit et peut-être comment y remédier :

Je veux parler du comportement de Safari (version 5.0.3) et des vidéos-web HTML 5.

Si l'on s'en tient à la page de Apple sur son site officiel, Safari 5 est compatible avec la nouvelle balise HTML 5 "<video>" jusqu'à même avoir implanté automatiquement un bouton "plein-écran" sur la barre de contrôle de tous films web insérés dans la balise.
En théorie, c'est clair. Mais dans le constat des faits, de la pratique, rien n'est moins sûr, et c'est c'est même ici, pour tout dire, que je ne comprends pas!

Si je regarde la vidéo mp4 dans la balise <video> HTML 5 depuis un PC via Safari, en effet, le dit bouton "plein-écran" fait bel et bien parti de la barre de contrôle du lecteur HTML 5.
MAIS si je regarde la même page du site, la même vidéo mp4 dans le même lecteur HTML 5, sur un Mac (sous Léopard 10.5.8) via Safari 5, le dit bouton "plein-écran"... EST INEXISTANT !

Un comble...

Ma question est donc simple : savez-vous pourquoi ? Est-ce-qu'il faut comprendre que sur Mac, Safari n'est pleinement compatible qu'à partir du système Snow Léopard ? Ou est-ce-qu'il faut rajouter quelque chose dans le code de la page (par ailleurs elle-même en php5) pour faire apparaître le bouton "plein-écran" sur Safari Mac ?

Merci de bien vouloir "m'éclairer" et quoiqu'il en soit, merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire.

Bien cordialement à tout le monde,
Neum


----------



## newatmac (4 Janvier 2011)

Salut


J'ai eu le même problème en ce qui concerne le navigateur safari.


J'ai donc opter pour un lecteur html5/flash qui est compatible sous tous les navigateurs et ne pose pas(a ma connaissance trop de problème).


http://www.projekktor.com/



Facile a mettre en place et personnalisable.





PS:Tu a essayer de rajouter des controls dans ton code html5?


----------



## Neum (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour newatmac,

et merci de ton message.

Cela étant, j'ai eu la réponse technique, ou du moins la confirmation de ce que j'entroyais moi-même, via une autre voie externe à ce forum, à savoir qu'en l'occurrence, Safari n'est pas responsable à proprement parlé, de l'absence du bouton "Fullscreen" sur un lecteur HTML 5, quand bien même donc serait-il en version 5, normalement compatible.
Le fautif est... *LA VERSION DU SYSTÈME MAC OS X* sur lequel tourne Safari sur Mac. Or à ce jour, les lecteur HTML 5 sur Mac ne fonctionnent à 100% et en totale compatibilité *UNIQUEMENT DEPUIS LA DERNIÈRE VERSION DU SYSTÈME D'APPLE : MacOS X SNOW LEOPARD*.
Test à l'appui : le même lecteur, la même vidéo, la même page en ligne sur Safari n'affiche aucun bouton "plein-écran" si on est connecté depuis Panther ou Léopard, mais affiche bel et bien le dit bouton "fullscreen" si on est connecté depuis Safari sous Snow Leopard. Le test a été mené par un site professionnel de mes connaissances, spécialiste des videos sur Mac, en ligne, des vidéos quicktime et aujourd'hui du HTML 5. Ca ne souffre aucun doute. Hélas.

Apple, à son habitude, s'est bien gardé de communiquer à ce sujet. Et même pour tout dire, a bien "roulé dans la farine" tout le monde avec sa communication sur le HTML 5 sous Safari.
Quoique j'ai gardé le meilleur pour la fin, et non des moindres : si ce manquement, cette "faute" est avérée sur Safari, sur Mac, obligeant à passer au nouveau système sinon même à l'achat d'un nouveau Mac dernier cri, flambant neuf, sonnant et trébuchant, EN REVANCHE, RIEN DE TOUT CELA... SUR PC ! En effet, SAFARI SOUS WINDOWS XP par exemple, VA PARFAITEMENT AFFICHER LE BOUTON FULLSCREEEN, du moment qu'il est en version 5... Inutile ici d'avoir acheté le dernier Packard Bell et consor, pas plus que le dernier Windows 7...

Je n'en rajouterais pas ici tellement je suis scandalisé, au regard du fait que sans nous, les "pro-macs" depuis 20 ans, Apple ne serait rien. Tout ça pour voir privilégier Windows... Chacun appréciera à sa juste valeur.

Maintenant, newatmac, pour te répondre spécifiquement, relativement à Projekktor, tu trouveras sur son forum mes interventions (signé Neum) en anglais (j'ai fait l'effort pour communiquer avec les créateurs de ce lecteur).
Alors oui, en effet, il est prometteur. Son ergonomie est bien pensé, son design également, et son installation surtout - au regard des usines à gaz que l'on trouve un peu partout (exactement comme pour les lightbox et autre slideshow) - est simplissime, parfaitement efficace etc... 
Seulement Projekktor est parfaitement incompatible avec nombre de versions de navigateurs, avec certains systèmes et pire surtout, l'élément rédhibitoire, le Flash FallBack - c'est à dire la bascule automatique vers le lecteur Flash intégré, dans le cas où le navigateur de l'internaute serait trop ancien pour être capable de lire les formats vidéos pour le HTML 5 (mp4, ogv et webm) - est totalement.... INOPÉRANT. Testé, re-testé, vérifié, re-vérifié, avec demandes d'aides sur le forum de Projekktor, etc...
Et au premier rang des tests, le fait d'aller sur le site même de Projekktor, regarder ses propres lecteurs Projekktor en ligne, et ce depuis tous les navigateurs existants, sous 3 versions chacun, depuis un mac et un pc, chacun sous ses deux dernières versions de système. Résultat : CRASH TEST, si tu veux bien me permettre ce "trait d'humour"... Le lecteur se comporte soit en lecture vide sur fond noir, soit sur le poster figé, aucun Flash FallBack ne s'active, en aucune circonstance etc... Pire, seul l'intégration d'une vidéo Youtube semble opératiennelle : mais au regard de l'encombrement serveur sans doute, la lecture est tellement hachée qu'elle en devient impossible... Et ma connection ne peut être en cause : j'ai du très haut débit parfaitement opérationnel.
Bref, au final, Projekktor fonctionne en local, sous Safari c'est une merveille, etc... Mais c'est nettement insuffisant pour un site public qui doit contenter, répondre à tout le monde, à tous les navigateurs, à toutes les configurations. Comme je l'ai dit sur leur forum : "C'est prometteur, en devenir, je vais donc suivre son développement, mais pas l'utiliser pour le moment. Encourageant, continuez et wait and see".

Pour en finir avec cette question, et pour finir surtout sur une note positive, je te renverrais moi, en retour, vers un code HTML 5 valide à 100%, tous navigateurs et tous systèmes : je l'ai moi-même intégré sur mes sites et tout fonctionne parfaitement et totalement : c'est le projet HTML5media de Dave Hall, un programmeur britannique aussi cordial pour ne pas dire amical que parfaitement compétent et mieux encore ici, disponible : il répond tous les jours aux mails qu'on lui adresse. Au pire d'un jour sur l'autre.
Voici le lien vers son dossier de téléchargement gratuit open source : 

*le projet html5media ici*

Certes donc, comme tout code HTML 5 classique - c'est à dire sans template de lecteur comme avec Projekktor - son ergonomie en ligne dépend exclusivement du navigateur de l'internaute. Par exemple, Firefox autorise un clic-droit sur la vidéo pour que via son menu contextuel on puisse activer le plein-écran, alors que Chrome imposera d'abord le téléchargement de son extension gratuite "fullscreen", pour que via le petit pictogramme de la dite extension affichée alors dans la barre URL dès lors qu'on est sur une page comportant une vidéo HML 5, on puisse là aussi l'afficher en plein écran en cliquant dessus. Etc, etc... pour chacune des préférences spécifiques à chacun des navigateurs.
Les fabricants finiront bien par se mettre d'accord pour que toutes ses bases d'utilisation s'homogénéisent. Idem du reste pour le format standard de la vidéo de base dans les lecteurs, en lieu et place des 3 formats à mettre en place aujourd'hui. Autant d'étapes néanmoins avec lesquelles le projet HTML5média compose et plutôt bien. Voilà pourquoi je le recommande aussi.
D'ailleurs, et grâce à mes codes php et à un script de reconnaissance de navigateurs et de plateformes dans ma page vidéos HTML 5, j'affiche un petit texte sous la vidéo relative à la manipulation de la vidéo en plein-écran en fonction du navigateur de l'internaute -> Par exemple : "Vous êtes sur Firefox : plein-ecran via le clic droit sur la vidéo". Etc....

Voilà Newatmac, ppffff, tu sais tout ! J'espère que malgré le fait d'avoir fait long, j'ai fait néanmoins informatif, et que tout ceci aidera concrètement les membres et au-delà les lecteurs, de ce forum. Quoiqu'il en soit, Newatmac, merci de ton message.
D'ailleurs, j'y pense, étant donné que nous sommes le 4 Janvier... 2011 : bonne année à tout le monde.

Bien cordialement,
Neum


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour





Neum a dit:


> Apple, à son habitude, s'est bien gardé de communiquer à ce sujet. Et même pour tout dire, a bien "roulé dans la farine" tout le monde avec sa communication sur le HTML 5 sous Safari.


Je ne vois pas en quoi Apple nous a «roulé dans la farine».

La firme ne fait pas un mystère du fait que les fonctionnalités de son navigateur reposent pour partie sur des sous-systèmes de Mac OS, qu'elles en dépendent, et que la version de Mac OS X qui présente les dernières avancées technologiques est actuellement Snow Leopard 10.6.5 et non pas les versions qui l'ont précédée.

*Le découvrir fortuitement relève moins d'un manque d'information que d'un manque de compréhension et d'expérience de ta part.* Ton coup de gueule me paraît donc plutôt injuste.


Concernant la version Windows, la situation s'explique par le fait que les sous-systèmes utilisés dans Seven existaient déjà sous XP et que ceux qui lui manquaient font partie intégrante de l'application. La situation n'a pas beaucoup évolué entre XP et Seven, et Apple n'en est pas responsable.

Il t'aura donc sans doute échappé que, comme pour l'immense majorité des applications existant sur les deux plateformes (VLC, MS Office, etc.), Safari Windows et Safari Mac ne font pas vraiment référence au même logiciel.


Par ailleurs HTML 5 est encore une norme en pleine construction, dont les dernières avancées sont postérieures à la dernière mise-à-jour de Leopard 10.5.8 le 5 août 2009 et à son abandon de fait avec la sortie de Snow Leopard 10.6 le 28 août 2009.

Il me paraît dès lors tout-à-fait normal que, *comme c'est l'habitude dans de pareils cas, la charge des évolutions des anciennes versions soit reportée sur les développeurs tiers*, notamment au travers de plugins et d'adaptation des contenus.

C'est d'ailleurs en procédant de cette manière qu'on peut actuellement accéder à des contenus en HTML 5 avec Safari 4 sous Tiger 10.4.11 et avec Internet Explorer 6, 7 ou 8 sous Windows (98 à Vista), et même à certaines des fonctions avancées avec IE9 sous Seven.

Ce n'est vraiment pas nouveau, puisque *c'est ainsi qu'on procède dans le développement d'applications Internet depuis quinze à vingt ans.*


Donc en résumé, si tu souhaites créer des contenus compatibles avec plusieurs plateformes, plusieurs navigateurs et plusieurs de leurs versions, alors tu dois faire comme tout le monde : tu intègres dans tes développements les codes nécessaires(*) à chaque configuration particulière, et tu testes en situation réelle pour vérifier que le comportement correspond dans tous les cas à ce que tu attends, ou du moins que les différences observées restent acceptables.

Puisque tu ne sembles finalement pas encore avoir une grande expérience dans ce genre de programmation cross-platform, tu verras par toi-même qu'en la matière les mauvaises surprises sont nombreuses, et que la pratique est souvent assez éloignée de la théorie.


Enfin, cela fait trente ans que HTML existe et évolue, et vingt ans qu'on attend une homogénéisation de son implémentation dans les navigateurs et les OS. Il serait particulièrement utopique de penser que ce point puisse être réglé rapidement aujourd'hui, surtout que les principaux acteurs donnent, comme à leur habitude, des signes d'un désir d'émancipation et/ou de manipulation vis-à-vis du W3C.


Bonne année à toi 



_*: je précise à ce propos que la solution indiquée par newatmac fonctionne parfaitement, sur Safari 4 sous Tiger PowerPC, avec 100% de HTML+CSS et 0% de Flash. On peut donc espérer l'utiliser sur de relativement vieilles configurations Mac._


----------



## tatouille (10 Janvier 2011)

++pascal 
de plus il est foutrement debile de se baser sur HTML 5 a part pour experimentation (et fun pour les gens qui ont du baguage desolé mais les pre-release ce n'est pas fait pour les newbs) vu qu'il n'est pas finalisé* point barre.
*


----------



## Neum (12 Janvier 2011)

Re-Bonjour,

cela fait plusieurs jours que j'avais vu les réponses mais n'ayant pas envie de polémiquer, j'ai préféré attendre pour répondre, avec raison gardée comme on dit.

Juste pour dire très simplement, avec tout le respect et les remerciements pour la participation à ce topic qui s'imposent, que la réponse de Pascal est autant hors-sujet qu'une leçon de choses particulièrement inutile et pour tout dire fortement connotée d'un certain ton condescendant pour ne pas dire plus.

Donc je me bornerais à dire que je n'en suis pas à mon premier bal, que je connais le Mac et le web depuis leurs avènements, donc tous les systèmes depuis lors, ainsi que tous les softs web d'Apple et Adobe, le html comme le php, les sites statiques comme dynamiques etc, etc, etc, et que je sais parfaitement concevoir réaliser et maintenir des sites et a forciori leurs compatibilités.

Merci.

Pour le reste, je maintiens - pour l'avoir trop vu et entendu - que la communication du vieux briscard de Steve est, sinon un mensonge, du moins une ellipse par omission : Safari lit parfaitement les vidéos html 5 certes à partir de sa pleine version 5 mais surtout et avant tout uniquement depuis Snow Leopard. L'update depuis un autre système ne sert donc - de ce point de vue là - à rien. Or le fait que ce problème ne se retrouve pas sur Safari PC (et là encore, merci de la leçon de choses sur l'architecture Windows comparativement à celle du Mac, puisque là aussi je travaille sur les 2 depuis leurs premières versions respectives...) est un peu "dur à avaler" : il aurait fallu plancher sur la question du portage de la version 5 de Safari Mac sur ses systèmes OS X antérieurs : patch, add on ou autre. Encore eut-il fallu le vouloir. Et Steve n'a pas voulu. Point final.
Maintenant que vous compreniez ou non mon indignation n'a strictement aucune importance. Et que vous en soyez d'accord encore moins. Ca ne changera pas, en rien, ces faits.
Que vous puissiez me reprocher ma naiveté, est, en revanche, un beau compliment ! Preuve que malgré les années - trop nombreuses à mon goût - je reste encore et même plus que jamais, un rêveur, qui ne satisfait pas des rigidités cyniques pour les uns, fatalistes pour les autres, fusse donc au travail. Merci donc !

Enfin bon, bref, toujours est-il que tout ça n'est pas grave. J'ai juste voulu échanger des points de vues, des idées et des réponses possibles ou des pistes simplement, avec Newatmac et en cela, le topic a été utile. Je passerais donc le reste à la trappe : pertes et profits et surtout anecdotes aussitôt lues aussitôt oubliées. 

Quant à Projekktor : ce que j'ai dit est parfaitement clair : les tests sont avérés - qui plus est sur le propre site de l'éditeur lui-même - et par un groupement encore (car je n'étais pas seul). Il n'est pas encore opérationnel partout. Surtout sous Windows. Donc prometteur mais pas pérenne pour le moment. Maintenant vous voulez là aussi contredire les constats émis : grand bien vous fasse si cela vous convient.

J'en terminerais avec "Tatouille" : pardon de le dire, mais le ton vindicatif et surtout à l'emporte-pièce, n'incite vraiment pas à débattre : je vous laisse à vos certitudes...

Je referme à présent pour ma part ce topic, puisque son sujet premier sinon principal, a trouvé sa conclusion. Je ne polémiquerais donc avec personne ni sur quoi que ce soit. Je ne veux ni polluer les forums de MacGeneration ni l'ambiance générale et encore moins l'esprit d'aide sinon d'entre-aide qui doit régner ici. J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire et encore une fois, j'ai eu ma réponse. Le reste ne m'intéresse pas.
Donc cette fois, je rebondirais positivement sur les derniers mots de Pascal : bonne année à toutes et à tous et peut-être à une prochaine fois.


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2011)

Utilise du .flv, plus de "problèmes" ^^, tu passeras à côté des iBidules (sacré SJ), mais ça te laisse encore 95% du marché. 
D'autre part, avec Chrome ne va plus soutenir le H264, mais les codecs WebM/VP8 et le plug-in Flash intégré au navigateur.
Flash la solution la plus sûre, pendant cette nouvelle guerre des codecs ? 
Pour, plus d'informations voir l'Actu Macgénération du jour => Chrome : Google abandonne le H.264
WebM est soutenu par beaucoup de monde ===>http://www.webmproject.org/about/supporters/


----------



## Neum (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

et merci de votre réponse.

Néanmoins, puisque j'essaie de m'affranchir de Flash, la solution ne passe pas par le FLV, la vidéo de Adobe. Je l'ai beaucoup utilisé, d'autant plus que son codec On2vpc est une merveille. Mais je suis de ceux qui sont intimement convaincus que l'avenir informatique est au nomadisme, à la portabilité, et que par voie de conséquence, il vaut mieux d'ores et déjà anticiper. Or Flash n'est supporté ni par l'iPhone ni par l'iPad. Et de plus en plus de voix s'élèvent contre les carences sinon les dangers de Flash.

Voilà pourquoi je me mets dès à présent, du moins juste pour ce qui concerne la vidéo, au HTML 5. Je voudrais ainsi vous répondre en retour que le fait que Chrome compte ne plus supporter le H264 n'a pas d'importance car n'a aucune incidence : si l'on code bien son lecteur HTML 5, sa vidéo doit être proposée en 3 formats et c'est le navigateur du visiteur, qui, à la volée, va choisir son format adéquat dans le lot.
Il faut ainsi générer 3 formats : mp4, ogv et webm. Ainsi couvre-t-on les besoins des navigateurs. Ainsi, si chrome ne prend en compte que le webm, Firefox lui ne tient compte que de l'ogv. Un partout, la balle au centre.
Et enfin, en fonction du code de son lecteur html 5, une bascule vers Flash s'opère automatiquement pour les vieux navigateurs. Je vous renvoie ici à mon premier topic et mon lien externe vers le projet html5media de Dave Hall.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que tout à présent est opérationnel dans ce genre de technique et de problématique et que donc ces vidéos-là se lisent parfaitement bien partout et aussi sur les appareils nomades. Et c'est tout ce que je recherchais.

Voilà pourquoi j'avais dit plus haut que je "fermais" ici mon topic, puisque il était "réglé". Merci quoiqu'il en soit, une fois encore, de votre message et à une prochaine fois.


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Utilise du .flv, plus de "problèmes" ^^, tu passeras à côté des iBidules (sacré SJ), mais ça te laisse encore 95% du marché.
> D'autre part, avec Chrome ne va plus soutenir le H264, mais les codecs WebM/VP8 et le plug-in Flash intégré au navigateur.
> Flash la solution la plus sûre, pendant cette nouvelle guerre des codecs ?
> Pour, plus d'informations voir l'Actu Macgénération du jour => Chrome : Google abandonne le H.264
> WebM est soutenu par beaucoup de monde ===>http://www.webmproject.org/about/supporters/



ogg est superieur et ca marche, pourquoi n'implementent t'ils pas le plugin et travaille a partir de l'existant qui fait exactement ce qu'ils tentent avec webm c'est a dire ne compresser que certaine frame voir zone de frame.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Voici un code qui fonctionne partout :


```
<video height="300" width="400" controls="">
    <source src="http://monsite.com/videos/video_h264.mp4" type="video/mp4"/>

    <source src="http://monsite.com/videos/video_theora.ogv"  type="video/ogg"/>
    <source src="http://monsite.com/videos/video_webm.webm"  type="video/webm"/>

    <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://monsite.com/player_flv/player_flv.swf" height="300" width="400">
        <param name="movie" value="http://monsite.com/player_flv/player_flv.swf" />
        <param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
        <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" />

        
        <param name="FlashVars" value="flv=http://monsite.com/videos/video_h264.mp4&amp;width=400&amp;height=300&amp;margin=1&amp;showfullscreen=1&amp;showvolume=1&amp;showtime=1" />
        <a href="http://monsite.com/videos/video_h264.mp4">Vidéo au format MP4</a> ou <a href="http://monsite.com/videos/video_webm.webm">Vidéo au format webm</a>
    </object>
</video>
```
Notes : 



le h264 doit être en premier pour les appareils sous iOS
le serveur doit envoyer les bons codes http (pour firefox).
Le plus simple c'est peut-être d'utiliser youtube&#8230;

P.S. : flv player


----------



## momo-fr (19 Janvier 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Voici un code qui fonctionne partout


Merci Gloup Gloup


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

Ah oui, il faut ajouter aussi un script dans le head de la page (pour IE8 et prédécesseurs).


----------



## Pooki (30 Janvier 2011)

Je ne comprends pas, je vois le lecteur qui apparait sous firefox et qui disparait tout de suite avec une croix à la place de l'image qui est censée apparaitre.
Sous safari, aucun problème. Une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Firefox demande d'avoir les bonnes entêtes http sinon il ne télécharge pas la vidéo. J'ai un fichier .htaccess à la racine de mon site avec ces informations :


```
AddType audio/mpeg .mp3
AddType audio/mp4 .m4a
AddType video/mp4 .mp4
AddType video/x-m4v .m4v
AddType video/ogg .ogv
AddType audio/ogg .oga
AddType video/webm .webm
AddType application/vnd.ms-fontobject .eot
AddType application/octet-stream .otf .ttf .woff
AddType text/css .css
AddType text/javascript .js
AddType image/svg+xml .svg

AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html text/xml application/xhtml+xml text/plain application/javascript application/json text/javascript text/css application/atom+xml application/xml image/svg+xml
```
Je t'ai mis du code supplémentaire pour les fichiers audio, les fontes et la compression des fichiers de type texte avant envoi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

Firefox (comme Opera et le futur Chrome) ne comprend pas non plus le format mp4, miro video encoder permet de faire facilement les conversions. Tu peux utiliser le format OGV pour FF 3 + le webm pour FF4, Opera et Chrome.


----------



## Pooki (31 Janvier 2011)

OK, super merci beaucoup pour ton éclaircissement et ta rapidité !!!!!


----------



## JC-Macintosh (15 Mai 2013)

Neum a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Si l'on s'en tient à la page de Apple sur son site officiel, Safari 5 est compatible avec la nouvelle balise HTML 5 "<video>" jusqu'à même avoir implanté automatiquement un bouton "plein-écran" sur la barre de contrôle de tous films web insérés dans la balise.
> En théorie, c'est clair. Mais dans le constat des faits, de la pratique, rien n'est moins sûr, et c'est c'est même ici, pour tout dire, que je ne comprends pas!
> ...



En fait, Safari s'appui sur QuickTime pour fonctionner , le support de la video n'est pas "natif" dans le navigateur... :hein: Hé oui... Quicktime agit comme un plugin... :rose:

Facile a verifier avec un PC, Safari sur PC n'affiche pas la video en html5 si Quicktime n'est pas installé.
Difficile a verifier avec OS X oú Quicktime est installé par défaut.

Donc le bouton "Plein écran" est géré par "Quicktime" et change en fonction de la version installée. 

A+


----------

